# Tests for Pyloric Stenosis don't match ?



## Keith Tompkins (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello, New here. I have been dealing with stomach issues since about May after my first endoscopy. I wasn't having any problem eating etc but had back pain that they couldn't find and wanted to look at the stomach. They told me I had a narrow Pyloric opening and a cple small ulcers and to come back in 10 weeks for another endoscopy. Around 2 weeks after I got real sick and was throwing up all the time and couldn't eat etc. They did another endoscopy and said they were able to stretch the opening from 13mm to 18mm. I felt great for 3-4 weeks until I started feeling swelling in my left side below my ribs and like a wave type movement and it gets real hard if i eat to much. Im not throwing up or anything but the GI doc said I had Pyloric stenosis and to see a surgeon for surgery. I did see a surgeon and she had me do an upper GI / small intestine follow through. I just got the results which say there was no sign of peptic ulcers or pyloric stenosis and for the whole test of drinking barium and more white liquid (about 3 cups) it was only 2 hours and went through quick.

So I have a GI doc saying I need surgery (major to take out part of stomach and move small intestine to different part of stomach etc) and the surgeon looking at his results and comments and agreeing.. But then an Upper GI test saying I don't have peptic ulcers or pyloric stenosis.

yet I am still having these symptoms of bloating on left side and getting hard if i eat a lot.

any ideas ? has anyone dealt with pyloric stenosis ?


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

I saw the post immediately when I say pylorus. I had a hiatal hernia, which might be mild now. I often have back pain due to gas in the stomach or intestines. Do you ? Does this pain go away after passing enough gas ?


----------



## Keith Tompkins (Aug 18, 2014)

sry for the waaaaaay late reply... no, gas wasn't an issue.. really stomach problems wasn't an issue until the endoscopy.. it finally had gone away months after posting this post.... but now after another endoscopy in Jan of this year 2016 it has reapearread again after 2-3 weeks... and they are going back to saying its a duedonel stricture again and now back for more tests (cat scan of stomach with contrast) to see how it flows.. but funny how i had no problems again until they did the endoscopy.. (I was admitted to hospital in Jan for anemia.. very low hemoglobin and had to have blood transfusion and iron transfusion) so that's what prompted them into doing an upper GI endoscopy. I just have pain in my left side under my left rib and swelling if I eat a decent meal.. and usually subsides after 3-6 hours.. but still have pain.. I do have peptic ulcer disease ..


----------

